# Age Activated Attention Disorder In the Shop



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

While this short video is NOT about being in the shop per say, I sure find that this appears to be affecting more and more of my shop time *;-O*

Any others out there experiencing this in the shop lately? Just where DID you place that tool the LAST time you used it?... Oh yeah, maybe I should stop and sharpen this plane while I'm thinking about it… etc…


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

They made a movie about me! Why am I being portrayed as a woman?


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

On top of that deficit disorder, I am also having trouble with the hereafter, I walk out to the shop to work
and then I can not remember what I am out here after, but if I just grab a tool and start to play I should 
remember before supper time.


----------



## KevinH (Dec 23, 2007)

Wow! That's hitting pretty close to home.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

I was gonna type a reply, but I forget what I was doing here in the first place. Who are you guys, and why are you pickin' on me? But wait….................
Bill


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Man, that woman is in bad shape….I may get that way when I'm 90, but that's a long way off…Right now my memory is just like an elephant…they say that an elephant never forgets….that's me…..I can remember when I was 10 yeas old, and still in my crib….my mom was so proud, cause I had began to sit up and notice things….!!!! I can go around anywhere in my house or shop, and lay my finger on anything I"m looking for…..


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

I can identify with the lady in the video somewhat. It's when I allow others to convince me that their time is more valuable than mine. Different people, one after another calling or stopping by needing something or for me to do something for them sooner than later.

Sometimes one just has to stay focused and tell everybody else to take a number. I'll get to you when I can. After I've finished what I'm currently preoccupied with. It pisses them off but I can stay focused and get things done.


----------



## RyanHaasen (Oct 29, 2011)

Age-activated…. At what age does it start? I'm fifteen and it happens to me every day, haha.


----------



## glassyeyes (Apr 14, 2009)

I know exactly how she feel . . . oh, look, a duck!


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

Seems to be a common problem with me and with others. Many years ago when I was much younger, I made it a habit of doing this when I had trouble finding a tool. ( I was spending as much time looking for a tool, as I did using it).............. I stop what I am working on and I start putting all my tools away where they belong. I do the whole shop and of course I do find my lost tool but I keep going until everything is back in place. Saves a lot of time in the long run.


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

Nope, every movement is measured after being thought out in advance. No wasted motion, extremely efficient use of energy. That's why I'm so fat. I get done twice what some people do using half the energy. But, I do notice as I get older that things are getting heavier. And it seems to be getting worse over the years. So, I figure that even though I use energy efficiently It takes more energy to get things done. At some point efficiency=weaker muscles. Eventually weaker muscles will take over and I'll lose weight like crazy! Can't weight for that to happen.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Now you've got me worried Mike, I've been doing this ever since I started woodworking 16 years ago!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

Age activated?
I'm only 37.
Let me tell you what happened to me the other day.

I stopped what I was working on at the shop to pour a cup of coffee.
I noticed the mail lady pass by. 
I set the cup down and went to check mail.
I took the mail to the house and laid it on the counter.
I used the restroom while I was at the house.
I went to the shop. 
I searched for fifteen minutes for my coffee cup.
I found coffee cup beside the coffee pot and fixed my coffee.
I went back to what I was doing originally, which required pliers that I knew I had when I stopped for coffee.
I searched for pliers for forty minutes.
I started retracing my steps.
After a lot more searching I found the pliers, IN THE MAIL BOX.
I went back to the shop. 
I pulled the pin out that I needed out and reached for the drill bit I had laid there to do this with.
Where was the drill bit?

Fast forward to that evening, I went home.
After two hours at home I realized I had not heard from my wife who was at work.
I reached for my cell phone.
I didn't have my phone.
After searching for thirty minutes, retracing steps, I found my cell phone.
It was still on my work bench at the shop.

That was last week.
I still haven't found that drill bit.

.

By the way, this is a true story. A local fellow Lumberjock still asks me everyday where my pliers are.


----------



## hhhopks (Nov 22, 2011)

Folks, writing the tasks down on a list always help.
Except I always got distracted to do so


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

I tried that.
Then misplaced the list.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

lists are great

i find them all over the shop
and house
from months gone by
all except the one from yesterday
(i guess i keep them to save on paper)


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

so *I'm not the only one*


----------

